# IELTS Reuirement for Partner



## ripan (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I have claimed points for my partner's qualification while submitting EOI . I am aware that the rulebook says that English requirement for the partner is same as principal applicant (I gave IELTS , result 7.5) if claiming points for partner's qualification but considering her qualification was taught entirely in English can she bypass IELTS exam ?


----------

